# BMW E39 touring install :) suggestions.



## Eric3D (Oct 30, 2006)

First of all thanks for all of the info you guys put up on this board. I am a pro RC heli flier (www.EricLarsonRC.com) and know what type of commitment you guys put into this hobby. I use to be pretty hard core into my car audio systems about 10 years ago but ended up selling out due to career and family. I recently purchased a 99 BMW 540 touring (wagon) and have been upgrading the sound. Here is where I am at.

I built a custom sealed box in a rear panel (stock sub location) that houses a 8" driver. It is about .25 cuft, and I can make it a bit larger if I build another one.

I want to keep the stock head unit if possible. I got in on the PPI DCX730's and purchased one.

I also have a set of MB Quart PWE130 5.25" drivers installed in the doors. I started powering it all with a MTX 4 channel at 50 watts per, and a mono MTX on the sub. It sounds pretty decent but not well balanced.

I would like to keep the car stock looking if possible. The doors have some plastic enclosures for the 5.25 mids that are pretty small volume.

So can I make this thing work? Here is what I have:

PPI DCX730 processor
MB quart PWE130 5.25 (stock door enclosure location)
Rockford Fosgate P2 8" 4 ohm sub (.25 cuft sealed box)
I need good tweets for stock door or pillar locations. Also I have no clue where to aim them as the stock ones are pointed right at my head.
Boston 6.5" drivers for rear fill

Thanks for your time and opinions. I know I will need to experiment and read a TON more but I am enjoying it quite a bit.

Eric


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Eric, welcome to DIYMA! 

Search over at bimmerforums.com, there was a post about fitting 6.5" in door location of e39. I think you need to go that way. I doesn't make sence to have bigger speakers in the back. Read this post regarding speaker aiming. Not too many 8" can perform well in 0.3ft^3, so double check the requirments.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Where have you put the 6,5"s? 

In my e39 T I used a 10" Peerless XLS in the stock location. Some trickery to the box, but defenitly doable with great results. 

I also used a Alpine PXA-H700 as a hang-on to the Professional systems 4,5 V outputs which worked well, so your PPI should not have an issue there either. (If you have the BMW DSP box throw that out ASAP.)

Use the stock midrange (2" dome) location on top of door for the tweeter. 

Keep the 5" in the door. If you then don´t have satisfactory midbass, the kickpanels can be adopted to hold a good set of 7"-ers


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

6.5" in doors

You might want to skim through this post as well:

link


----------



## Eric3D (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the recommendations so far guys. 

Ya the Rockford P2 states that it is "recommended" sealed at .25. It will play down to .15 and up to .35. That is why I chose it for the install as room was lacking! I figured a 8" in the right size enclosure was better than a 10 in the wrong size. Not sure about that yet.

The issue with 6.5" in the door is not so much making the MDF board, but there is no volume in there and no good way to seal it up due to the door design. I will need to pull the door panels again to be 100% but the guys over at the BMW forum just hung the 6.5 mid with no door work. I was pretty sure my 5.25 in the stock enclosure would be better. So far I am pretty impressed with it pushing it at 60RMS from a MTX amp. I am looking at better amp options right now as I will need something different with my ppi processor.

So you think the stock top door mid locations would be better than A-pillars?


----------



## Eric3D (Oct 30, 2006)

Yep I checked the 6.5 in the doors thread a while back and chose the 5.25 as I was concerned about the driver performance when just mounted to a baffle board. I read the BMW forum almost completely as those guys don't like questions  Just "did you search"?

The guys over there seem to not mind spending serious $. I don't mid spending $ when I need to but I can not see how a $400-600 set of front components will be any better than what most people on this forum run for WAY less. Also the sponsors of the BMW forum list high $ speakers sets to use on the stock BMW amp... seems like a huge waste to me. 

I ran the 5.25 MB Quart on a 35 watt Rockford old school then now the 60 amp MTX. The MTX powered is WAY stronger and sounds a lot better to me. I want to push them with 60-100 watts I believe. Still undecided how it will all end up. 

Problem: want it to sound good, I know it is a car and will not match my home system... hell I spent a long time and a lot of $ on my movie / audio room, I want it to appear mostly stock as heck it is a damn nice BMW 

THANKS again!!!

Eric


----------



## Eric3D (Oct 30, 2006)

You know thinking about it, 7" drivers may fit in the door IF I epoxied the MDF rings to the door panel.... The drills will work I think. The issue is volume and the back would not be sealed.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Again, if you go 3 way, using the 5,25 as mid only and the kick panel as the location for the 7". It will sound pretty good.

Some of the best cars I´ve heard has been e39´s with 5,25"´s in the dashboard, but that might be a bit to much custom work for you. No problem in getting it to look stock though.


----------



## Eric3D (Oct 30, 2006)

Now I have some things to think more about. Thanks!

Any idea if you know where I could find some pics of 5.25 in the dash? 

Eric


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

This is an e38, and only 4,5":









an e39 with the same spakers:









with 6" in kicks









One of my favorite sounding cars this season used Focal Utopia 5s there and I´m usually not a Focal fan...


----------



## designer485 (Sep 19, 2006)

I know this is not the way you want to go, but check it out anyway. Its awsome...

http://www.carstereo.com/installs/photo_gallery_album.cfm?home=yes&photoid=19407&galleryid=521


----------



## Eric3D (Oct 30, 2006)

Ya that is awsome. Are those door panels off the shelf items modded into the door or custom? It looks pretty darn good and I agree would sound outstanding. 

The sound I have at this time is decent but I am working on equipment and building an attack plan  Thanks for the input!

I recently picked up:
PPI DCX-730
2- Alpine MRV-F345

That should get me started. The only thing I really don't like about the amps is there is no remote bass gain. 

Eric


----------



## Eric3D (Oct 30, 2006)

Also looking at the previous pics posted by RBSARVE I can see how that sounds nice, but I just can not cut up my pretty dash  I want it to sound as good as I can within reason of keeping things pretty stock looking. If I want concert listening I will sit in my movie room at home.

Thanks again for the input and pics!

Eric


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

R/C planes/helis is one of my other hobbies. I missed two whole flying seasons, one in Iraq, and the other doing the install in my car. Can't wait to get back at it. Hope my thumbs still work  Good luck on your install.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Eric3D said:


> Also looking at the previous pics posted by RBSARVE I can see how that sounds nice, but I just can not cut up my pretty dash  I want it to sound as good as I can within reason of keeping things pretty stock looking. If I want concert listening I will sit in my movie room at home.
> 
> Thanks again for the input and pics!
> 
> Eric


I guessed that they might be a bit over the top. They all sounds good though (the top car actually took "Best sound" at this year´s EMMA finals...).  

But as I´ve said before, a 7 - 5.25 - 1" 3-way set using the kickapanels as in the pic on last page and the stock locations can sound pretty good with proper tuning.


----------



## Eric3D (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks very much. I like the 3 way door install as that looks very good to me. Does anyone know if that is a "off the shelf" item adapted for the door or full custom? I can make Kicks, but that would be a TON of work. I may have to wait till I have a vacation week for that one 

Decisions, decisions... 

Thanks again!

Eric


----------



## trike (Sep 22, 2005)

tourings rule! i've got an e46 touring that i'm putting a modest system in now.

i've seen an interesting custom door pod sold in europe which houses 2- 6.5s and a 3-4" mid which looks pretty stock. for the life of me i couldn't find a link, and searching some of the other bmw forums is near impossible at times. i don't remember if it is made for the e39 or not but it may be an option.

sounds like your on the right track. good luck with your install.


----------



## Eric3D (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks Trike, now to find the darn thing  I like the dual 6.5 and 4" option better than kicks.

Thanks and I will also post back if I can find them!

Eric


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

www.jenhert.de

not cheap, you will probably get a better deal at your nearest specialst for a custom set.


----------



## trike (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.jehnert.com/en/

they do have an E39 version. if its too pricey and don't want to bother with the fabrication yourself, take the concept to a recommended audio shop and see if they can help. you may also look at fiberglassforums.com. there are several folks that offer their services for a fee. can't vouch for all but i've seen some amazing setups and high quality work. they would probably need a scrap door panel if you are not local.

hope this helps!


----------



## Eric3D (Oct 30, 2006)

wow, they are proud of their stuff. 

Time for some local shopping. Thanks!

Eric


----------



## trike (Sep 22, 2005)

looking at stuff for my install i ran across a little more info.

jehnert's us distributor is cascade audio and also some prices (from a couple years ago for an e46):
http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=204092&highlight=door+pics

and a e39 sedan installed:
http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=25659


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

Eric I feel your pain, but at least your e39 came WITH a factory sub location, unlike the e34...


----------



## Eric3D (Oct 30, 2006)

Just installed 2 Kicker SX700's in a custom rack under the rear sliding tray. They look very nice. Finished last night very late so I did not get tuning time. I will get some pics today and post them for anyone interested.

The Kickers have a little floor noise but not bad. Just faint. I would like it if it where 0. So far the 2 sets of high end amps I have tried both had floor noise. The cheap MTX amps I tried 1st had none... go figure.

Eric


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Please post photos when you get a chance. I'm thinking about cooking something for my father's e34 touring.

Thanks!


----------



## Eric3D (Oct 30, 2006)

Here are some pics:

Pic 1 

Pic 2 

Pic 3 

The Kicker amps are fairly large. The rack is made of 1/4" wood and then painted with a textured black/gray to match the car. It worked out well.

I am pretty darn happy with the amps. They are the best sounding I have installed so far. The only neg, is there is a very slight floor noise that is not noticeable except in my quiet garage during tuning.

Eric


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

Eric: did you dispose of the spare in order to fit those amps?


mless...
e34 and e39 are quite different in the hatch area. Here are some pics of my rear cargo area for comparison to Eric's.

rear left cubby is about the only space (about 1.25 cu ft if you relocate the factory amp and leave the mount/cover out) for any sub enclosure beside a simple exposed middle ofthe floor box. Would require some good glassing skills however.






























The jack bin is about the only under floor area for hiding amps... and they need to have a small foot print (say 9" wide or less) to fit deep enough to not interfere with the cover.




















there is one other spot for a small amp if you remove the "tray" beside the spare tire. That a300 clears by about 1 millimeter. 
























The right side cubby is pretty unusable due to its small size, washer bottle, and the remainder of the trunk area is up against the wheel wells so no behind panel space. That can of oil is all that will fit in the right side cubby, and that just by a millimeter or two.


----------



## Eric3D (Oct 30, 2006)

ya mine is a 99 540It

Nope not at all, the spare is right under that amp rack. There is a stock ABS cover (then covered in carpet) there that I removed. I used it as a template then did a 2" drop to accept the amps. The spare sits in its original location just under the amps. Nothing is modified, I just removed and custom built the cover. I also have a rear sliding shelf and there is about 1.5" room front the top of the amps to the bottom of the shelf. Plenty of room for great cooling.

The left cubby had room for an amp, but it is VERY tight. Right now all that is in there is my wire connections to the stock wiring and my stock CD changer. I had a Rockford Fosgate 4 channel in there a little while back and it worked fine, but it was a ***** to get it in there and impossible to get the the gains. I also had room for 2 crossovers before I went active.

In the right cubby is a .35 cuft sub box with a 8" Rockford Fosgate P2. I thought I was unhappy with this sub until I hooked up the Kicker SX700's. Seems the RF 8" just needed more power, it now has 300 watts RMS and it likes it  The stock grill in the side panel worked out great.

I played with tweeters for many hours and ended up mounting a set of Boston Silk .75" tweeters in the sail panels pointed across the dash. They sound very good mounted like that. They are crossed around 3.5khz right now.

In the doors are MB Quart Premium 5.25" drivers. I may mod the doors to accept 6.5" as I would like to get a little lower. My 5.25" are crossed over around 130hz as they did not like much lower.

After tuning and listening to the Kicker SZ700's I am very happy with them. They have very slight floor noise that can only be heard in my garage when it is dead quite. I don't notice it at all. The built in DSP units work well and are easy to tune. Power output seems very strong and the sound quality is the best I have been able to attain so far.

Eric

I am really happy. It looks stock, but sounds ohhh soooo much better!


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Funky... Our touring looks way different. But again, it's '95 and doesn't have rear seats.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice work on that sub enclosure on the right side of the trunk. Is that covered in swede?


----------

